# How the Gods Kill



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

_It was raining in the lower hives. It’s a misnomer to call it rain, as it’s just a weekly expunging of the upper wasteworks built up generator steam condensing to the point of… well screw the actual reason. We never see the sun down here, so when water begins flowing from the upper levels down the rusted gangplanks and through the grating, by the Emperor its raining. All but the emergency lighting are turned off, and the sound of running water is heard above the machines, generators, and of course the gunfire.

I’m walking down sector U-451-M. You probably don’t know where that is, it’s a big hive, and I live in the shit-bottom slums. But if you’ve ever seen a hives slums, you know where I’m walking. I’m soaked to the core, this ‘rain’ mixes with rust and debris on its 200 level drainage, so it’s muddy as hell when it starts pouring on you. The soft blue glow of the emergency lighting makes walking anywhere without a magna-torch possible, but just barely. Shadows jump at you, and the water pattering against metal flooring masks the approach of anyone to within a few feet of you. I walk on, sad, lonely, fearing the nightmare of this life. What I’ve done, what I’m doing, what I will do… It’s a dark lonely place, for a dark lonely soul. Not too lonely though. I have been followed…._


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

You probably want to know about IT. Wouldn’t be here if you didn’t, down here in this; the emperors purgatory for sinners. Don’t be coy, we both know I have it. You probably hear it singing to you, don’t you? IT. The weapon. Yes? I thought so. I have it. Its here on me, and yes, yes you’ll be seeing it shortly. I saw you following me from the synth-bar. No I didn’t need to see you to know you were there, behind me, stalking… You are very good. I’ve seen assassins move clumsier than you. But IT tells me where you are. IT feels you. Ha! Take your hand off the pistol. I don’t need the weapon to tell me what is in front of my face. Your right hand is under your coat, griping what I am assuming is a pistol. If it’s a knife, you are in the wrong vocation, my friend. The weapon wont be beaten to the punch by a simple hand knife. So let’s agree that you are not so stupid and that it’s a handgun, probably a nice one. Take your hand off of it. I’ll tell you this, the weapon doesn’t like threats, and it can from time to time, MAKE me do things. Like shoot you dead just for having your hand on your iron.

That’s better. I’m not going to shoot you… yet. Surprised? What do I mean “yet”? I am not by nature a murderer, and you have not seriously threatened me in anyway “yet”… but you intend me harm… soon. You are gathering information on me, my technique, my relationship to the Weapon. Perhaps you can convince it that you are a more worthy wielder, and it will abandon me when its time to draw steel and shed blood. Please try. It enjoys that.

I am making many assumptions tonight. You know what the Emperor says about assumptions? None the less, assume I shall. I assume you know the history of the Weapon? Of what its powers are and what it can do? Of its origins and previous owners? You do? How excellent. You should know that I know none of these things, or at least knew none of these things when I took it from its previous owner. I wasn’t an artifact hunter, with knowledge of its power. I wasn’t a haughty inquisitor, trying to claim it for my own radical use, or destroy it for what it is. What it is… It’s a daemon you know. A powerful soul bound to an inanimate object… I often think of how powerful the man who bound it must have been. Terrifyingly powerful I imagine. No, no I really don’t want to know the whos, or whys… If you know then that’s good enough. I don’t dare delve too deeply, it knows me too well already, and I don’t seek to know it more than I must.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

See it? Of course. I will draw it out for you that you may confirm it’s the item you seek. Don’t make a threatening move though, or I will use it. What happened to my arm? You don’t know everything about IT then do you. The discoloring of the skin, and the infection are the price of this power. Daemons blood runs in me now. The weapon changes you, moulds you into a fit vessel. That is why it will never abandon me for a new host. I am already suited to it, and its quite at home in my hand. Yes, that is another effect of the Weapon, when I hold IT my eyes glow with a most terrifying balefire. It allows me to see clearly in the dark, for situations such as this in fact. Would you pay this price? Would you pay it Inquisitor?

Yes I know what you are. I suspected as much. But holding the Weapon gives me certain insights that tell me about a man’s soul. Yours is dark Inquisitor. Not tainted, but dark. You have done terrible things for your Emperor, killed thousands, and been the reaper of innocence. I see murder in your past Inquisitor… How very unrighteous of you. Dare? I dare Inquisitor. Look at me and tell me I don’t dare. Ha ha ha… 

Look at IT Inquisitor, is IT not beautiful? Look at the construction; it was made by a master gunsmith. It never jams, and it sings such a pretty song when it fires. It’s the song of angels dying in agony, screaming in pain. You might hear just a short bit of the song, before it takes your life.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

So you have made your decision? You know of its power, and you have seen its price. You still think you can control it. Very well, let me tell you but one more thing. Daemons are liars Inquisitor. You know this, yes? Well when I said I was not a murderer, I lied.
_
The gun already in my hand leaps to a ready position and explodes to life. The screaming of the Daemon revolver sends a shiver of delight down my spine. The inquisitor falls with a wound in his forehead, smoking and crackling with psychic emissions from the daemonic round._

I guess I am more daemon than man now Inquisitor. You said you would pay the price the gun demanded of you, and Arcaenis is a greedy paymaster. Most Daemon Lords are...



_I continue on down into the hive’s underbelly. A wake of blood behind, and a forecast of the same ahead._


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

wow, keep up the good work man!


----------

